# Geneal strike april 22nd



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

_General strike Thursday. Don’t forget that there will be a general strike throughout Portugal on Thursday. Principally it will be Civil Servants who are striking, so expect schools, tax office, town halls etc to be closed but also some banks. Public transport will be operating on a highly restricted timetable. The airports don’t yet know as their staff will only let them know at the last moment if they are working or not. This seems to be a common pattern, our enquiries are frequently met with the response, “we will let you know on the day, we haven’t decided” (or we don’t plan to let you know in advance). If you are flying, check with your airline, but expect delays. Highly reduced staff seems more likely than a total close down. If you can, work from home or just stay home Thursday especially in the cities._

*PORTUGAL NEWS*


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> _General strike Thursday. Don’t forget that there will be a general strike throughout Portugal on Thursday. Principally it will be Civil Servants who are striking, so expect schools, tax office, town halls etc to be closed but also some banks. Public transport will be operating on a highly restricted timetable. The airports don’t yet know as their staff will only let them know at the last moment if they are working or not. This seems to be a common pattern, our enquiries are frequently met with the response, “we will let you know on the day, we haven’t decided” (or we don’t plan to let you know in advance). If you are flying, check with your airline, but expect delays. Highly reduced staff seems more likely than a total close down. If you can, work from home or just stay home Thursday especially in the cities._
> 
> *PORTUGAL NEWS*


After due consideration, I have decided to come into work today


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

andyp65 said:


> After due consideration, I have decided to come into work today


Yeah but you only live up the road!!!!


----------

